# 13-Lined Ground Squirrel



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Saturday while out Turkey Hunting I came across a different looking Squirrel. This was the first time I had ever seen a 13-Lined Groung Squirrel.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

better pray they don't get inyour yard.they like to borrow around your trees and eat the roots. i had some kill 3 of my 8 year old black cherry trees.

SHOOT EM:smile-mad:smile-mad


----------

